# PKGNG error



## icer (Nov 29, 2013)

I use poudriere to build my own PKGNG repository. After updating to pkg-1.2 I have an error and then try to sync (run `pkg upgrade`) on my computers:

```
Updating repository catalogue
digests.txz                                           100% 8156     8.0KB/s   8.0KB/s   00:00    
packagesite.txz                                       100%   40KB  40.1KB/s  40.1KB/s   00:00    
pkg: Invalid manifest format: control characters are not allowed
Incremental update completed, 0 packages processed:
0 packages updated, 0 removed and 162 added.
pkg: No digest falling back on legacy catalog format
pkg: http://somelink/pkgng/92amd64-default//repo.txz: Not Found
```
Maybe *I* need to generate a certificate for my repository?

ADD: I'll try to add a certificate, I think that's the problem.


----------



## kpa (Nov 29, 2013)

What version of FreeBSD? Do you have version 1.2.1 of ports-mgmt/pkg installed on the client? The certificate is not mandatory, you can use a signed repository without actually checking the signatures. Not recommended but it does work.

Could you post the output of `pkg -vv`?


----------



## icer (Dec 2, 2013)

I added a key for cryptographic verification of the repository, and all done! I used this link: https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?&t=38859.


----------

